# soft para eje X-Y-Z. para pc?



## newnaf (Mar 15, 2008)

hola. hace rato que doy vueltas en el foro. 

a pesar de que busco, y hay.. pero no encuentro una interfaz para la pc. ya sea r232 o paralelo.
con el cual pueda manejar motores de cc. (paso a paso).

la etapa de potencia esta mucho mas que mi alcanze. ya que de electronica se. pero de programacion nada de nada.

tengo un proyecto muy interesante. el cual debe manejar 3 motores paso a paso en un principio. mas adelante despues de haber experimentado algo, necesitaria algo mas complejo. pero por ahora me conformo.

si entre todos me pueden ayudar. es para controlar un sistema muy parecido a lo que es un CNC . osea uno de tipo eje x-y. y el tercero para una funcion que varia de estado 1 y 0.

desde ya comento que sobre programacion nose nada de nada. de electronica si. pero se me hace mui dificil conseguir hacer un soft de este tipo ya que es complejo para lo que estoy leyendo para aprender.

si alguien tiene un soft ya probado de este tipo. y me ayudara a modificarlo se lo agradeceria mucho.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mi idea es que mediante la pc.



**hacer el soft para que al insertar un numero simple  ej: 145. 
(previamente cargado en una base de datos el cual corresponde a una ´´coordenada´´.)

Ej: el N°145= corresponde a la cordenada X:134mm , Y:245mm
el cual logicamente sera los pasos del motor X e Y
osea el N° 145 sera 200 pasos en motor X y 350 pasos en Y
y asi tener una serie de codigos asignados a diferentes coordenadas.

1***. Ejecute la accion de dos motores paso a paso y los lleve a dicha cordenada 



2*** Despues de haber llegado a la coordenada ejecutar el 3° motor: Z.
que tiene dos posiciones: 1 y 0. 
cuando se esta ejecuntando los motores xy el motor Z esta en 0.
cuando llega a la coordenada X-Y, Z cambia a 1.
luego espera la señal manual mediante un pulsador, el tercer motor vuelva a la posicion 0 y  asi sigue con la otra coordenada en la lista. sin volver el eje X-Y  a cero. para hacer la otra cordenada.

el soft debe tener el cuadro donde poner los codigos (coordenadas)
la idea es que memorize varios codigos. arme una lista.
y despues la accion  de empezar. asi empieza la secuencia del primer codigo. terminaria con z en 1. y XY en la coordenada. espere la señal del pulsador y siga con la otra coordenada. asi asta la ultima de la lista.una vez finalizada la lista ahi si todo vuelva a la posicion inicial. que es
X=0 Y=0 y Z=0



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

el sismtema es similar a los cnc. o a los dispositivos que aguejrean plaquetas. 
solo que este debe esperar la señal manual para ir a la otra coordenada de la lista
y armar la lista de codigos (coordenadas) que uno quiere que ejecute de la base de datos.
seria mucho mas rapida y funcional si entre codigo y codigo no volviera a X:0 Y:0. pero se que es mas complejo asi.

voy a tratar de estudiar un poco de basic. para entender un poco en lo que me ayuden. 

segurmente alguien tendra un soft ya echo dado que consta de un eje X-Y y una accion de dos posiciones de Z. nose aol respecto pero tal vez modificandolo un poco me sirva,


desde ya amigos.. mil gracias

espero ancioso respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

Para aplicaciones como la que deseas se emplea el control On/Off-Sentido-Pulso

Traducido, para ahorrar salidas de tu puerto paralelo o lo que quieras usar, el motor lo comandas con 3 datos
1) Habilitado o Frenado (Segun el valor bloquea al motor o permite su avance)
2) Sentido (CW o CCW) (Segun el valor gira en un sentido o en el otro)
3) Pulso (Cada pulso resibido provoca un avance de 1 paso)

Su soft. lo que devera hacer es restar el valor de posicion actual del deseado, de acuerdo al signo del resultado de la resta sera el sentido CW o CCW y el valor entero de la cuenta la cantidad de pulsos que debe mover el motor.

Esos pulsos los cuenta el mismo soft con una instruccion tipo FOR-NEXT o DO WHILE.

El "Pulso" + el valor de "Sentido" + "El valor "Habilitado" lo traduces al codigo de activacion 
(Un numero comprendido entre 000 y 255) del motor espesifico y lo mandas al puerto, se repetira hasta que se cumplan la cantidad de pasos necesarios para el cambio de posicion deseado, llegado alli pasa a una nueva instruccion y todo comienza de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf (Mar 17, 2008)

hola fogonazo

grax por la data.. estuve leyendo y buscando bastante al respecto.

estoy por conseguir la interfaz y el soft que habian desarrollado los profesores en la escuela.
veremos a ver q tanto sirve

respecto a lo mi..

estuve buscando soft. encontre muchos nombres. interfases, placas driver. etc,etc.

hasta ahi bien. los soft no he encontrado ninguno para descargar y ver como funciona y investigar a ver si puedo modificarlo.. encontre uno muy conocido el MATCH3 pero imposible poder descargarlo.

a lo que me comentaste. me alegra mucho. porque por lo poco que entendia era que era muy complejo hacer la resta logica de la posicion actual y el resultado compararlo con la siguiente coordenada. bueno.. veo que no

en si me parece muy simple. es mas veo que hay demasiados proyectos sobre cnc, el cual consta de un eje X Y Z. encontre una placa muy interesante.
mirate este post  http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=20470.0

y esta es la placa que ams me convence dada las prestaciones

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html

bueno respecto al soft.. no creo que sea mucho inconveniente en realizarlo..

mi fin es llegar a concretar el proyecto. eso predomina. pero  me interesa nose si mas... pero mucho seguro. aprender algo de programcion. y empezar a practicar algo..


bueno desde ya gracias..espero respuestas... estoy muy interesado en conseguir mi logro.. mas adelante explico bien de que se trata...


salu amigos del foro..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

Si te manejas con el ingles, a mi gusto esta es la mejor pagina de proyectos CNC
http://www.cnczone.com/

Ese esquema es una interfaz entre la PC y las controladoras de los motores, todavia te falta la parte potencia ( O se lo que le manda corriente al motor)


Edit:
Eso es la segunda placa, la primera es de lo que estoy hablando, el L297 siempre me parecio "Caro" respecto a prestaciones


Busca y mira el datasheet de este integrado o alguno similar (Ay muchos con las mismas funciones)

UDN5804

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

Otra alternativa con componentes economicos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7733


----------



## Luis F (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola El Mach3 creo que te lo puedes bajar de aqui http://www.artsoftcontrols.com/Downloads/machdownloads/Mach3VersionR2.63.exe, y en la pagina de esteca55 esta la interfaz para conectar todo, ademas de los drivers para los motores, con el mach puedes especificar las coordenadas X y Y o puedes convertir un archivo en eagle en codigo G para que el mach lo entienda, y haga los agujeros, incluso se puede hacer para que siga el contorno de las pistas, aunque no he probado la interfaz de esteca55 creo que esta funciona, en cuanto al eje z no saria decirte como hacer, estoy haciendo algo parecido aunque todavia me falta bastante.


----------



## newnaf (Mar 19, 2008)

gracias luis .. me es de mucha ayuda..

estoy tratando de investigar un poco..

buscando programas, interfases.. viendo lo mas rapido posible de todo para entender algo. ya que estoy muy apurado con este proyecto..

el cual me estoy dando cuenta que con saber electronica no basta..

tengo toda la parete mecanica. electronica y funcional ya ´´diseñada´´ tengo el funcionamiento que deseeo, la parte electronica ya la tengo como para empezar a armar. es muy simple el diseño que utilize, pero no puedo hacer nada hasta que no tenga el soft que voy a utilizar ya que nose como va a funcionar con el soft que llegue a hacer o conseguir

en si fue eso que explique al principio del post.. no es un cnc. pero su funcionamiento es muy parecido..

igual asi.. me es muy dificil conseguir lo que yo quiero. es toda la parte mecanica/electronica por un lado. y la pc por el otro. osea es una parte que ya la tengo. pero la parte de pc(soft) nose como manejarlo. y no me agrada pagar para que me lo diseñen. !° por que como todos keremos. es 1° aprender, 2° cualquier falla nosotros la reparamos o mucho mejor lo hacemos a nuestro gusto... ademas asociarme con un programador. no me sirve, ni me gusta..

lo que mejor me caeria seria entender algo de lo que estoy leyendo.. agarre manuales muy contento de c/c++ pero no resulto ser mi idea .. 

igualmente.. si alguien tiene alguun soft con el que pueda ir modificando hasta llegar a lo que necesito.. mejor dicho. en poco tiempo. una dos semanas. consigo un soft. el cual oviamente me vana  ayudar a modificar.. jaja

bueno.. amigos.. gracias por los comentarios..

un fuerte abrazo.. espero poder investigar un poco mas. asi expongo algo que sea de mayor productividad. y no muere este post.. ya que para mi es muy importante.. 

y creo que para ustedes tambien.. cuando vean el proyecto finalizado..


salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2008)

Existe un soft que interpreta acrchivos autocad para el manejo de CNC, es gratuito, configurable y te maneja tus 3 ejes

Intenta en estas direcciones, ! Es una posibilidad ¡
http://www.rcnoticias.com/Tecnicas/cenece.htm
http://www.cenece.com/


No es este el soft que te sugiero, pero NO encuentro la direccion correcta (Por ahora)


----------



## macraig (Abr 1, 2008)

No se si es exactamente lo que buscas, pero aca hay un soft muy bueno para CNC.

http://www.linuxcnc.org/index.php?lang=en

Saludos.


----------



## esteca55 (Abr 21, 2008)

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> hola fogonazo
> 
> y esta es la placa que ams me convence dada las prestaciones
> 
> http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proye-interfazcnc12.html



Gracias *newnaf* por el comentario, me alegro que sea de utilidad.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf (Abr 21, 2008)

no hay por que    

me sirve se ajusta demasiado a lo que estoy armando ahora mismo estoy por ir a comprar los componentes para armarla ya que me faltan algunas cosas.

ahora que te tengo aqui. a ver si me despejas una duda.
estoy armando un cnc. para tu satisfaccion te comento que sigo mas o menos como puedo tus pasos,
pero tengo una duda tengo que hacer los drivers de los motores paso a paso.
tengo este. un em38 de seis cables
lo que no se si me combiene un driver de corriente regulada. ya que lei que pierde torque (?)
nose la verdad ahi tengo dudas    http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=benq0009fn2.jpg


como siempre un saludo grande...


----------



## newnaf (Sep 6, 2008)

hola gente tan preciada del foro. bueno estoy desaparecido.
no comento pero de vez en cuando me doy una vuelta.

tengo un gran problema. quiero generar el codigo G para el mach.
en 2d. no me es tan dificil ya q lo hago a mano, cuesta igual. o probare con el eagle>ulps>mach. 
ahora me baje las ulps para el eagle.. pero en 3d es mi problema ni idea.. como se puede  hacer.
la unica que me queda hacer en el autocad un 3d y pasarlo por el lazycam. no lo intente igual.. vere en estos dias..

Pregunta: en el lazicam. solo es para pasar de formato? porque no encontre como generarlo de cero o hacerlo a partir de ahi

esteca vos la tenes clara en esto.. si tenes tiempo de ayudarme te lo agradeceria.!

gente del foro! un abrazo gigante.. en poco volvere por el foro a ayudar en todo lo que pueda...

sau2


----------

